# Knocking Kioti



## Kioticon (Jun 27, 2014)

Have a Kioti LK 3054 with about 800 hours, was just finishing putting tools away from replacing well pump, was idling up a 10 percent grade in first gear, when a sudden knock developed. Pulled the kill switch by about the 7th knock, as I thought that it sounded like a bent rod, or a bearing cap came loose. Had one sound like that on an EZGO that the cap bolts came loose. Somebody told me to check the injectors. Have removed the injectors, and have them soaking in "Diesel Kleen". They were very difficult to remove and will need new overflow unit, gaskets and heat seals. Dropped the pan to check the bearing caps, pulled the valve cover and nothing seems wrong. Have used a breaker bar to rotate the engine and nothing seems out of place. Called Haltom Eq in Indiana to order parts, but they do not believe that the injectors were the culprits. 

Has anybody got any ideas as to what to look for, and what to do next?


----------



## Sdemaddis (8 mo ago)

Kioticon said:


> Have a Kioti LK 3054 with about 800 hours, was just finishing putting tools away from replacing well pump, was idling up a 10 percent grade in first gear, when a sudden knock developed. Pulled the kill switch by about the 7th knock, as I thought that it sounded like a bent rod, or a bearing cap came loose. Had one sound like that on an EZGO that the cap bolts came loose. Somebody told me to check the injectors. Have removed the injectors, and have them soaking in "Diesel Kleen". They were very difficult to remove and will need new overflow unit, gaskets and heat seals. Dropped the pan to check the bearing caps, pulled the valve cover and nothing seems wrong. Have used a breaker bar to rotate the engine and nothing seems out of place. Called Haltom Eq in Indiana to order parts, but they do not believe that the injectors were the culprits.
> 
> Has anybody got any ideas as to what to look for, and what to do next?


Way late to the party but did you figure it out ?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I am going to guess that since this post is almost 8 years old and the original poster has not posted since that they are long gone and we will never find out.......


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Dontcha hate that.??


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> Dontcha hate that.??



LOL.......Yeppers.......Seems to happen a lot on here......Oh well


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

This thread is a shining example of why I think threads should be blocked to any more replies after about 3 months. Keep them available to read but not reply to. I think this would inspire new members to create their own thread. 

Replying to old/old threads happens on majority of discussion forums I'm a member of.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Makes sense Jim. I know some of the members point this out to folks now and again. I'll look into this.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Anyone interested in old threads could always Private Message the individual, who can respond to that if they choose. That wouldn't get everyone else all stirred up.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I don't get stirred up but when I click on a thread I'm not in the habit of checking the date it originated so when I read the posts & get to the last post & determine the post is several to many yrs old makes me wonder why the person didn't originate their own personal thread. I guess just call me a "Grumpy old man"


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Like I said earlier, when you do open an old post, you do get an indication or a warning that the thread is old, as follows.
"*This is an older thread, you may not receive a response, and could be reviving an old thread. Please consider creating a new thread.*"
This line is directly above the response area.
Texting the OP would be an option, but it's all we can do to get new folks to post in Brand Specific forums when they have an issue or question about their particular tractor.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

IMHO some members evidently overlook/ignore "*This is an older thread, you may not receive a response, and could be reviving an old thread. Please consider creating a new thread.*" very similar to motorist ignoring red traffic lights, stop signs & speed limit signs.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree with closing this thread, as there has been no discussion on the original posters question... so long ago.

Seems *Kioticon *was only here one time! EVER


----------

